# What do you love about your husband?



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I know we all have problems with our marriage sometimes. Otherwise we probably won't be on TAM. 

But what is something you love about your husband? Or you can share a story about something nice he has done for you that just made you go awww.


You can share more than one thing!

I'll start.

I have a bad lung disease. Many nights I cough a lot, or am getting up for drinks, sitting up, crying... ect.

Husband sleeps like a log. So I don't even usually wake him up, which is crazy because I am LOUD. I used to keep my parents up as a child when I stayed in a bedroom across the entire house.


Last night he slept most of the night with his arm around me, and me resting on his chest, which is rare. Usually we are completely apart. Every time I coughed my husband would pat my shoulder, or rub my back, or pull me closer. He even told me he loved me and asked if I was okay a few times.

Funny thing is, he was completely asleep during all this time. This morning he didn't remember any of it. 

He often talks in his sleep, but it was nice having him there for me last night. I think it's very sweet that even in his sleep, he is subconsciously supporting me.

So what has your husband done recently that made you smile?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Soooo many things I love about my husband...not sure I can even list them all.

But on top of the list would be:

He's hysterical and keeps me laughing every day.

He loves "taking care of me" which includes a lot of different things, emotional, sexual, physical, and material.

I love that he is a respectable person and I can admire him and be proud of him (his profession, his lifestyle, the way he conducts himself, etc).

And my favorite thing about him is that he is very emotionally mature and capable of incredible depths of intimacy.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Soooo many things I love about my husband...not sure I can even list them all.
> 
> But on top of the list would be:
> 
> ...


:smthumbup: You described MY husband! 

He wakes up smiling and singing and dancing.

He compliments me randomly and often. 

He brings a gift that shows thoughtfulness and consideration. 

He is stable, secure, strong, sexy, smart, determined, flirty and TIDY! ..... ALL GOOD!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I love...
the crinkles by his eyes when he really smiles from the heart

I love...
when he gives me a hug, just because I'm down.

I love ...
when he rests his hand in the middle of my back. (Gives me a content feeling of being "home" , being where I belong.... as well as feeling like he's being possessive.. Kind of saying "this is my woman.")

I love...
When he tells me "Everythings gonna be okay."... (even when it's not.)


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

I love...

his lips
his smile
every inch of his body
his natural scent
his constant dedication to being a better man today than he was yesterday
his tenderness when I'm feeling vulnerable
the way he holds me
his kisses
his attentiveness as a lover
his open-mindedness
his commitment to me & our marriage
the way he meets me halfway and sometimes more
the way he attempts to be thoughtful, even if he misses the mark a bit 
his willingness to try new things 
the way he looks at we when I wear something sexy, or nothing at all
his emotional maturity

....basically, I love everything that makes him, him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

He isn't my husband but he is the man I love with everything I have.

I love his enthusiasm and passion for life.
The way he loves "us" and values our relationship so highly.
His intelligence.
His high EQ.
He is the best lover I have ever had.
I love the way he looks at me and the compliments he gives me everyday.
I love his sense of humour.
His dedication to his kids.
His ability to challenge me.

I especially love the way he lets me know how important I am to him and that he the thinks about me and my needs a lot.

This morning while we were talking in bed we were discussing our plans for the weekend, he told me that he has plans for tonight and it is all about me. I am pretty sure it is going to be one of those amazing nights where he will run me a bath, pour a wine and let me soak and relax. 

Love that man.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

On a purely superficial level, I love the way he looks. When he wears this particular t-shirt and jeans combo that I like, he looks so good that I took a photo of him and made it the background on my cell phone. He can rock a simple t-shirt and jeans like no one else I know. 

He makes me laugh every day. He's my best everything..friend, lover, confidante, and hopefully, my only husband. He's MY married man. 

On a serious note, a few years ago, I had complicated surgery for a then serious health issue. I had two surgical drains put in to help drain fluids from the area. Every day the drains had to be emptied and the contents measured/charted. It was disgusting to me to do it even though it was coming out of my body. He did it willingly and twice a day for nearly two weeks. Now that's love!


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

He is my best friend. I can open up and tell him things I've never told anyone else. I can be completely raw around him and he still loves me!


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

He likes me just for being me. No one else has ever done that.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been trying for 6 mont now to get my H to call instead of text when away on business. Then for some reason when he don't do it, I plan to address it and totally goes out of my mind.

It finally dawn on me why I forget to address it, when he came home last week from a 2.5 week trip. When he first see me his smile, eyes, whole face just light up like the 4t of July. And then he just hug and kiss me and just keep staring at me and caress and smiling like he can't take his eyes off me.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I love that my husband is:
Intelligent
Hard-working
Kind
Compassionate
Patient
Geeky
Curious
This sounds stupid but he has great hair, I love touching it
He tells the worst jokes
Sensual
Fun
We fit together just right


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I love that my husband has such a great work ethic. He's received three raises and a promotion since working at this job, and he's only been there for a year and four months. I am so proud of what he has accomplished there. 

I love that my husband doesn't shout or yell, like my father had a tendency of doing. I respect him so much for that, which is another reason I love him...he has my respect. 

I love that my husband is so sexual. He can't keep his hands or eyes off of me, and that makes me feel like the sexiest woman on the planet. I wouldn't change it for anything the world could offer.

I love that my husband is an honest man. I don't think he has a dishonest bone in his body.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband walking into my life at age 15 has been the greatest blessing I have ever known. 

He is my best friend/ My Lover/ treats me like I am the most precious thing he has ever held. 

He is a sensitive sensual Romantic ... a natural GIVER to those he cares about.... he is touchy /feely..... he is a bit Red -necked, he can be a dry toilet humorist and I love it...he teases and makes fun of me - I love this too.

Our dreams , what we both enjoy in life -has always been aligned.... I could always count on his word, his reaching for my hand... his kissing me with an ", be careful, don't hit a deer" every morning - when he leaves for work -if I am going out somewhere.... my safety... his #1 concern. 

He is a hard worker & supports our family of 8...he never complains ...a jack of all trades around our house... he has made his own tools in an attempt to finish some bind he found himself in working in the garage. Always amazed me. 

Every one loves DAD....One of our sons did a write up on his Hero a few yrs back...his answer >> "MY DAD"...because he helps him with his homework, he is always encouraging & tells him he can DO IT. 

Rarely is he in a bad mood, unless working on a vehicle, that tends to bring out the swear words...he's honest to a fault... he actually enjoys listening to me...and he is not faking it either . 

He cuddles with me watching Chick flicks ...he still turns me on after all these yrs...He makes me feel like the LADY IN RED ....and this makes me want to give him the world in return.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

He always has takes total responsibility for himself
He accept me for who I am
He put up with my mental ways
He is very fair and always compromises with me, there is never been a power struggle between us
He is always very considerate
He is very strong mentally, he has never been one to buckle to peer pressure
He is a amazing father, I couldn't wish for a better father for my daughter
He keeps himself in great shape
He is a complete optimist
I love that he smells like strawberry jam when he drinks beer
I'm not a overly emotional person and not one to talk things out straight away, I love that he gives me space while letting me know he is there for me when I have a down day
He gives me time to unwind when I get home from work
I love that he shaves his armpits lol


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

I love that my husband spend 20 minutes trying to explain the hero loan works and the tax write off. He is very patient and understands that financial stuff can be way over my head.


----------



## ForBetter (Mar 6, 2012)

He a good man! Solidly good.

There are so many other things-- his humor, his kindness, his acceptance, his reliability and steadfastness and more--but none of it would mean anything to me if he were not also upright. I would not be able to respect him otherwise.


----------



## whitecat (May 17, 2013)

I love...

his voice, sexy and gravelly. I love listening to him talk about anything, even technical work stuff or about his favorite spreadsheets. Oh yes, I love it too when he's whispering lovey dovey stuff in my ear.

the way he writes, his fingers so strong and masculine but gentle and elegant the way they move with care and precision like an artist.

his eyes, green and expressive with love or anger or sadness

his mind, so keen and intelligent

his witty humor, that startles me into laughter

his compassion and empathy for people in pain

his gentleness and tenderness when I hurt, how he holds me like a precious thing and caresses me and kisses me, and says just the right words until my heart stops hurting. I feel so safe and secure with him.

his sense of responsibility, his drive to take care of us financially so that we will be comfortable in our old age. I feel so safe and secure with him.

his scent, I want to bury my nose in his neck and chest and inhale deeply. He smells so clean and fresh like his favorite soap mixed with the starch on his shirt and his own unique scent. yummmm...

okay, I'd better stop before this becomes x-rated! lol


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I love that my husband is super affectionate towards me.

I love that my husband is so supportive of me. His support is phenomenal towards me.

I love that my husband is a fantastic planner and that he enjoys it.

I love that my husband takes time out of his very busy day to spend time with me on a daily basis. 

I love that my husband calls me everyday through out the day while he's very busy at work just to say hello.

I love that my husband has patients of a saint towards me and the children. It's very rare to see him upset at anyone.

I love when my husband says "I love you" through out the day.

I love my morning or goodbye and coming home kiss from my husband.

I love that my husband always listens to me and will always engage in eye contact when we talk to each other. I love that he always seeks my opinion.

I love that my husband will easily compromise with me and that we communicate well.

I love that my husband is so protective if the kids and especially me. He literally has my back.

I love that I can really trust my husband.

I could go on and on and on and on..... I love everything of my husband.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Loving all of these!


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

What a fabulous thread! I like every one of the responses!

Things I love about my husband:
- He is a great dad!
- I knew him when we were both teenagers and in our early 20s, although we didn't become an item until our mid-30s. He has always been wonderful, kind, protective to those he cares about, even during his teenage years. It's just who he is.
-He is the funniest man I know, so smart and witty!
-Did I mention he is smart?
-He is hard-working and dedicated. 
-He takes care of me and our son, and also my mom and sister, as well as his parents and sister.
-He rocks my world, in and out of the sheets.

I also have to say that he is really movie-star gorgeous. I can't take him anywhere that a person doesn't come up to me to tell me how hot he is. People have informed me of my DH's hotness at work events, at family picnics, and at funerals. Even my 90 year old grandmother, with dementia, hit on him when we went to visit her: "I like the look of you! Who do you belong to? Rose??!? Are you sure she is old enough to date?!?!" (I was in my late 30s at the time.)

For some reason, being movie-star gorgeous hasn't seemed to affect him. His mom and sister are also drop-dead gorgeous. People come up to his mom (who is 60+ years old but you would NEVER know it) all the time and tell her she is a beautiful woman. She just smiles and says "Thank you." They are an awesome family, really down-to-earth.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

Love all the replies on this thread. I think we all need to be reminded of the things we love about our partner once in a while.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Since I only gave one reason I think I should add some more due to all the great responses! Keep them coming!

He is So hilarious and So witty. He makes me laugh everyday. Especially his impersonations. 

He has a rockin hot body, and a fine pair of legs. I'm jealous. We joke that his legs are more lady like than mine, and it's true. Mine are straight like bird legs. haha.

He is so gentle and playful with children, a quality I lack.

He is a true softy at heart. He acts all tough around his friends, then I catch him baby talking to "my" pets which he "doesn't like." 

He's always calm, even in stressful or scary situations.

He never raises his voice, ever.

He doesn't let the little things bother him.

Did I mention he is hot. 

His smell is the best thing ever.

He always comforts me when I'm upset.

His voice is so adorable.

He's been my best friend for over half my life.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

In spite of my husband's lack of affection and intimacy....he really does have alot of good points that I really notice.

I love the way he wrestles and rough plays with the girls...he takes them out quadding and fishing and does numerous other things with them.

I love the way how my husband looks after us financially and I totally trust him in how he spends the money (he's quite frugal).

If anything in my kitchen breaks down...he's right away fixing it.

My car is always well maintained.

He's not into pornography or anything else that can damage our relationship.

I love the way he can make me laugh with his dry sense of humor.

In many ways....I have nothing about my husband to complain about.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I love the way he is the big, strong take charge kind of guy that makes me and the kids feel secure.

I love how hard he works for the family and has a great work ethic.

I love how he teaches our son how to fix cars and things around the house.

I love that he gives me a kiss goodbye before he leaves for work even though I'm sleeping.

I love his muscles and sexy body.

I love his gapped tooth smile.

I love that a man as special as him loves ME!


----------



## inquizitivemind (Jul 16, 2013)

Everyday when my husband comes home from work, he gives me the biggest smile. I literally wait for it everyday. I also love how he always asks me how I am doing, even if we have been together the whole day. Its like he has to make sure that I am fine. And, as some others have mentioned, my husband kisses me in his sleep and runs his fingers through my hair. Its like his body just knows his woman is right next to him. Its the best.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow where do I start?  I love the subject of this thread, kudos OP !

I love his great heart. He knows how to receive and appreciate love, he's kind, understanding, forgiving, open-minded, always positive, a beautiful person with a beautiful soul !

I love that I can trust him and tell him anything. I love that he always knows what I mean. I love that he always forgive me for little blunders, and always sees my heart and my enormous love for him.

I love his honesty, and his openness, that I always know how he feels and I don't have to walk on eggshells. ( There was a time when I had, but with a lot of heartfelt communication, we now share an amazing bond ! )

I love his intelligence, that always challenges me.
I love his success, that he always inspire me to follow my dreams, and that make me so proud of him.
I love his assertiveness and confidence, the majestic air he has when he walks, the way he tilts his head and gives me that heart-melting wink when in a gathering of people.
I love that I feel safe and protected when he's around.

I love his playfullness, his humor, the fact that with him there is never sadness or a dull moment. Even the dull moments are sheer joy, because he is here!

I love how it feels to hold him tight in my arms, to feel his skin against my cheek, to hear his heartbeats, to feel him mine, as close to me as possible ! 

I love his beautiful name, and how just hearing it gives me butterflies in the stomach !

Last but not least, I love his handsome face, those big beautiful eyes that spark when he smiles. I love to see the warmth in them when he looks at me ! My heart melts with love. 
I love the dimples he makes when he smiles, the sound of his laughter, his voice...it doesn't really matter what he says, just hearing his voice, it's the sweetest sound to my ears ! 
I love his gorgeous smile, that lights up the room, and lights up my life ! 
I love his impeccable, excellent taste in clothes and style. He's one of those people who can even wear a rag and make it look like from top designer's new line. Yes, he is that beautiful...and I love that this urges me to not let loose, to always take care of my own beauty. 

On that note, I love that for him I become every day a better person, because he is that special someone who brings up what's best in me !


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Hortensia said:


> I love how it feels to hold him tight in my arms, to feel his skin against my cheek, to hear his heartbeats, to feel him mine, as close to me as possible !


yes, definitely this. Or when he holds me just as close.


----------

